# Bra HELP!



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Not exactly a health issue, but it was caused by taking Elavil for my IBS.I need help finding a bra that fits!Some of you know I gained like 25lbs on Elavil, and I grew everwhere. I have yet to find a bra that fits now.Before I could wear a 34B no problem.You dont have to tell me your size, but I do want you to tell me which way of measuring really works, or works for you. If you have another way than those below, please share! Just reply with your answers.At VS it saysPreparing To MeasureFor best results, measure yourself wearing an unlined or lightly lined bra.Step One: Band SizeUsing a soft tape-measure, measure around the ribcage directly under the bust. The tape should rest on the lower band of your bra. Be sure the tape is snug, smooth across the back and level with the front.Add 5 to this measurement to obtain your band size. For example, if your ribcage measurement is 29" + (5) = 34" band size. If the resulting band size is an odd number like 33", you can usually go to the next even band size (34"), but you may also want to try the next lower band size (32").Step Two: Cup SizeMeasure completely around the bust at the fullest point, holding the tape measure straight but not tight. The difference between this measurement and your BAND size is your cup size. Each inch of difference is equal to one cup size. For example, if your band size is 34" and your bust measurement is 35", you wear an "A" cup. if the difference is:less than 1 inch = AA1 inch = A2 inches =B3 inches =C4 inches =D5 inches = DD According to this I would be an 36AA(30+5 round up to 36 for band, then fullest part being 35 gives me a negative 1 difference) and I know this is wrong because I just went bra shopping and found nothing to fit, and was spilling out of a 36C. -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------Now on JcPenney they measure this way....Measure just above the bust....this is your band size (31 for me)Round up if odd.Then you measure the fullest part and the difference is your cup.(35 for me, making me a 32 C/D.)if the difference is:less than 1 inch = AA1 inch = A2 inches =B3 inches =C4 inches =D5 inches = DD I already know a 36 C didnt work so a 32 wont either, and I have yet to find a 32D anywhere. Any ideas where I could find this size? I really dont want to order anything online just to have to spend more money to ship back if it doesnt fit.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Try Victoria's Secret. I fall into a goofy category (38B) and sometimes I find something, sometimes I don't. But they measure well and give you a box of a bunch of different styles to try. They're expensive, but I think they're worth it. Two good ones beat 100 bad ones any day!


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I dont know about the US, but here there are stores like le senza that would sell that size, my advice would be to go to a lingerie or department store and get one of the ladies there to help you figure out your size and try them on.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I would not go to VS. They have NEVER given a correct size while I was witness. They thought I was a C cup - but I'm an F!And learning I was an F cup was a complete surprise, let me tell you. I was wearing 36C's when I should have been in a 32F!!!I say go to a specialty lingerie stores. I went to multiple department stores while trying to discover my correct size, and they ALL told me the wrong size. But the more bra fittings I had, the more I learned about how a bra should fit, and the more aware I became of just how poorly my bras fit. It wasn't until I went to a specialty lingerie store (not Victoria's Secret!) that someone actually measured me correctly and helped me shop. Even once you're measured, you may still wear a different size depending on the brand and style of the bra. Even within the same brand, you may wear two different sizes depending on the style. I strongly recommend you get a fitting instead of fitting yourself. It is the single best thing I've done for my appearance in the last five years.Plus, a specialty lingerie store will have a huge range of sizes. The first couple I bought, I bought from the store and since I'm a rare size, they were pretty expensive - $60 each. BUT, now I stalk online sales and ebay and get good bras for about $20 each.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Trust me, you can't mistake me for anything other than a B cup, but maybe that's why they work for me. I've got nothing topside.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm an odd size too, and I've found two places where I can usually get bras with no trouble: Kohl's (where they're having a sale just about every day) and Nordstrom (which has a great lingerie department).You might have some luck there.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm on the small side but my back is wide for some reason so it's hard for me to find a bra where the cup size and the back fit right (comfy) I find that Playtex's "almost" sizes fit me well, as does Target's Gilligan O'malley. I don't necessarily go by my "measurements", but rather by simply trying different sizes on. I hope you find something soon. An ill fitting bra is sooo uncomfortable!


----------



## 17890 (Mar 11, 2007)

The best places I would recommend are Victoria's Secret and Nordstrom, good luck!


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm a 38D now thanks to a drug weightgain too. 38's are hard to find in any of the letters I think. I could never find them when I was a C.My mother buys most of my bras... I don't have the patience to shop. She usually finds them in Marshalls,TJ Maxx, and Kohls. I have to agree about VS I bought two bras there that totaled about $70 and they wash so well and fit and the staff were very helpful in selecting styles. Delta Burke makes some really nice ones for bigger sizes. She seems to be the only one that makes pretty ones. I also like Bali if I'm looking for an everyday color like white, black or beige.


----------

